# Instructions needed - Academy F-16 A/C 1:48



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hi there. I am looking for instructions for the 1:48 scale Academy F-16 A/C Falcon model kit. I picked this up at a yard sale for my son (he likes his airplane kits), but this has no instructions. I've tried looking on EvilBay (they don't have it) and I tried finding the company website to see if they had any instructions available for download (they don't). Does anyone have instructions to this kit that they could copy for me? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Just bumping it to try again - if anyone has a set of decals from this, it would be very appreciated if I could get a copy. Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you still need the instructions try Hobby Search from Japan. They have the sprue layouts and instructions for a good many current kits.

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/plamo/

Academy decals are usually poor quality so I would just consider buying a set of aftermarket markings.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Scott,
Did you get the decals? I can scan my kit's instructions and email them.
Academy F-16 A/C kit # 1688.

RallyJack


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks very much. I had looked on the Hobby Search website, but they didn't have the same plane as mine. RallyJack, that is the exact kit I need the instructions for - #1688. I hadn't picked up any decals yet as I hadn't started on the plane yet. I will send you a PM with my email address - I would love it if you wouldn't mind emailing those instructions to me. Thank you SO much!!!

PS - I just noticed that I asked for decals in my second post - I meant the instructions. The decals are (mostly) there so I can scan them, photoshop them, and make my own.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The basic kit should be the same... just reboxed with different decals. If you live in the US contact Academy's importer, MRC


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Scott's decals*

I have several of those kits Scott, pm me with an address and I'll snail mail a set to you.

Cheers


----------

